# 32 Ultralight 2 boots (2015?) - opinions?



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure why I'm bothering to follow up with my impressions of these boots, but maybe it might help one random person that's considering these boots in the future. I'm fully aware of how subjective boots are to people and everyone's feet are different, but here is my 2 cents after about 10 days using them. FWIW, I have fairly normal feet, no high arch or wide foot or any of that stuff.

Picked these boots up at a decent end of season sale price ~$220. Coming from older Nike Kaijus with roughly 100 resort days on them over the last 2 seasons.

They weren't really noticeably lighter. The "ultralight" marketing term suckered me in. In fact, my bathroom scale had them weighing exactly the same as the Kaijus. They are much stiffer than the Kaijus. Took a few laps to get used to this. 

They are much warmer than my Kaijus and older Burton Ambush (terribly packed out within a season even after downsizing to a 10), my socks are dry at the end of my day and toes haven't gotten cold like the Nikes/Ambush did to me. No foot pain or discomfort whatsoever even on the first day, although I did go against the shop advice and heat molded and put in new superfeet footbeds before taking them out the first time. Probably obvious these aren't ideal park boots, more for carving/free ride. Could feel a little toe drag on deep toeside carves on my regular width board, none whatsoever on my wide board.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

